# The Force Awakens!



## CH (May 18, 2010)

How many fanboys are in the house!!!!

Do you think JJA will make the cut, or will we be calling for his head?

Ok, edited, Fanpersons!


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

*raises hand*

But I'm not a boy...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

To say that I'm skeptical would be a HUGE understatement, especially given JJ's penchant for stupid plot devices (i.e. Rambaldi Device, Red Matter, etc). Hell, midichlorians were the biggest freaking macguffin of all, so it's not like SW needs even more of them. But I digress...

I read this the other day, and it gave me hope...

The First Spoiler-Free Impressions of The Force Awakens,*Straight From the Premiere


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Tomorrow at 11pm with reserved seating. Bought out a row, for me and my friends, the day they opened up online sales during Monday night football in October. Yep, with all of his cliches I enjoy JJA. Never worried and was happy with the 2minute trailer. Have avoided everything about it since. Nope, will not click Gus's link.

Also, be careful, there is a troll running around spoiling the movie on fan forums.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

CH said:


> How many fanboys are in the house!!!!
> 
> Do you think JJA will make the cut, or will we be calling for his head?
> 
> Ok, edited, Fanpersons!


LOL...no need to edit. This is the "Men's Clubhouse" after all. I snuck in that hole in the fence back there....

Carry on...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Tomorrow at 11pm with reserved seating. Bought out a row, for me and my friends, the day they opened up online sales during Monday night football in October. Yep, with all of his cliches I enjoy JJA. Never worried and was happy with the 2minute trailer. Have avoided everything about it since. *Nope, will not click Gus's link.*
> 
> Also, be careful, there is a troll running around spoiling the movie on fan forums.


It really is spoiler-free.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

@phillybeffandswiss, maybe try this...

Chrome Extension Sends Star Wars Spoilers to the Dark Side - Maximum PC


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

LOL. Trust me I saw all of those apps and everything. My only problem was watching espn or ABC football.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

I went opening night, and I think it was a great start to the next trilogy. There were things I liked, and didn't like, but I was satisfied with the movie as a whole.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I went to see it, it was good, though never been a big fan.

Looking forward to the new Xmen movie coming out


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn't buy the hype, and it forfilled my expectations, which admittedly is lower than many.

Quite frankly I don't reckon JJA had what it takes, Star Wars didn't need a reboot, it needed a continuation. Oh well too late now.

Good movie for kids though


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Saw it earlier tonight, going again in the morning. Still trying to get everything straight in my head. I'll withhold additional commentary for now, but I'm DYING to talk w/ someone about it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Really? For me I found the story forgettable, though chances are I'll be dragged back into the cinema thanks to my daughter loving the movie.

Best Star Wars story for me wasn't in the films, not even the original trilogy, but the story from the old game Knights of the Old Republic. Nothing beats Darth Raven, period.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

They got a no-name director to do the Episode VIII, which is disappointing. But maybe he'll do a good job. What they really need, is someone with creativity, like Christopher Nolan.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I agree, IMO, JJA did a "Star Trek reboot" on Star Wars, when it didn't need it, the franchise was never dead. JJA's great for triggering nostalgia, but we needed something new and original not a rehash of episode 4.

He should have stuck with Star Trek, now we have the F&F director for Star Trek and the trailer for #3 looks awful!!! A waste of an incredible new cast.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good. Yesterday my niece said she was going to watch it today. She a movie buff and has been dissapointed in the past when watching hyped movies. The hype gives her unrealistice expectations so I told her to pretend she's heard people say it sucks.

Anyway I asked if she liked the movie. Apparently it's awesome.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

If you're pretty unfamiliar with all other Star Wars movies, would you enjoy it? Understand it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Saw it on Sat, loved it!

Must admit that I'm a big wuse. Some parts of the movie had me in tears as it took me back to '77 when my dad took me to see, A New Hope. The scenes with Han Solo and Leia were brilliant!

Great movie and I'm tempted to see it again. Will def buy the dvd.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

--Saw it yesterday and it was better than I expected. It's hard to be specific with praise or criticism without giving away spoilers though...

I chuckled at several places where it seemed like they had directly addressed Mike Stoklasa's blistering criticism of _Phantom Menace_.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I loved it!! Dat music doe!!! I could hum that shi.t forever!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah I agree, IMO, JJA did a "Star Trek reboot" on Star Wars, when it didn't need it, the franchise was never dead. JJA's great for triggering nostalgia, but we needed something new and original not a rehash of episode 4.
> 
> He should have stuck with Star Trek, now we have the F&F director for Star Trek and the trailer for #3 looks awful!!! A waste of an incredible new cast.


I think you must have watched the wrong movie.

Were there elements of the original sequel in TFA? Yes, but that was going to happen regardless of who directed it.

Still, it is clearly the beginning of a sequel trilogy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> If you're pretty unfamiliar with all other Star Wars movies, would you enjoy it? Understand it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


My date had little to 0 Star Wars knowledge, sci-fi isn't really her thing, and she enjoyed the movie.
@GusPolinski 
If you need to talk about the movie, I'd be happy to give you my number. I work until 6pm EST tonight, but I'll be free after that.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm good, sir. Thanks, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah I agree, IMO, JJA did a "Star Trek reboot" on Star Wars, when it didn't need it, the franchise was never dead. JJA's great for triggering nostalgia, but we needed something new and original not a rehash of episode 4.


The Star Trek reboot came at the expense of trashing the entire franchise up to that point. The original series, TNG, the various other spin-offs and nearly a dozen movies are now garbage inasmuch as none of it happened or ever will happen in the fictional Star Trek universe. --And they did this in the name of creating something "New" and "Original"

Even worse, it was done in the most heavy-handed and clumsy way imaginable by two third-rate writers, (Orci and Kurtzman) who already had a reputation for confusing the concepts of science fiction and fantasy. 

I agree that there is a lot of Fan Service in TFA. (Too much for me frankly) but they did this to preserve the original stories and avoid a harsh reboot.


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

I can't wait to see Kirk and Spock together again!

But, that will have to wait for 2016.  

I'm seeing The Force Awakens for the second time tonight, this time in 2D. Great film, best since The Empire Strikes Back imho.


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

I might have to see it again this weekend. Still undecided on that though.


----------

